# Goat Milk Soap!



## davemonkey

I have a 3 yr-old and a 1 yr-old and they both have extra-sensitive skin. My wife and I have been using oatmeal lotions, lanolin, special soaps....but there is always a spot of eczema or a rash to be found.

I finally remembered hearing about how goat's milk has all these great properties or nutrients, or whatever and tried some goat milk soap. Wouldn't you know, it worked!! All their skin problems have healed. I've also been using it as a shave cream and noticed I don't get razor-burn like I used to.

The down-fall...it's a bit pricey compared to other soap, especially the mass-produced name brand soaps. I researched and found the cheapest bars for $5 (at about $0.83 per ounce, compared to $1.00 to $1.90 per ounce for a dozen other makers) . 

Anyway, this stuff is great! If you have extra sensitive skin, or have kids who do, I strongly recommend it.

-Dave


----------



## starrystarstarr

does this soap have a lot of fragrance? when i get sick from my allergies ..ooo anything with smell hurts like a mother.


----------



## davemonkey

They have some without any fragrance, and about 20 with different scents. For the girls I ordered the fragrance-free (they call it "Purity") . For my wife and I, we got a couple each of some different smells to see what we like best. I've become partial to one with something called 'Sandalwood' in it.

-Dave

Here is the link to their web-site:
http://www.goatmilkstuff.com/index.htm


----------



## TNguyen

:lalala:


----------



## davemonkey

TNguyen said:


> :lalala:


Haha! Was that too much info, Thanh? Or are you shuttering at the thought that I'm swimming in a pool of goat milk? 

Seriously though, the soap has really cured my daughters' dry skin.

-Dave


----------



## intothenew

As a side note, just plain glycerin for moisturizer. Ask for it at any drug store. It gives homemade veno a nice feel too.


----------



## Valthenya

not to put myself forward or anything but i have a business making homemade soap and i make pure castile soap that cures my daughters excema and even cured a skin condition for someone else. i sell it for 3/4 oz bar for the plain castile.


----------



## davemonkey

Valthenya said:


> not to put myself forward or anything but i have a business making homemade soap and i make pure castile soap that cures my daughters excema and even cured a skin condition for someone else. i sell it for 3/4 oz bar for the plain castile.


Okay, I know a tid bit about glycerine, but what's castile? Sounds soft. 

-Dave


----------



## The old man

I believe that Castile is made with veggies instead of animal fat. Usually use olive oil, but also coconut which isn't as good as the olive oil.


----------



## JanS

Dave, do you mind my asking where you order it? I have terribly bad allergies and dry cracked skin (ecxema) in the winter, so that sounds like something well worth trying.


----------



## davemonkey

JanS said:


> Dave, do you mind my asking where you order it? I have terribly bad allergies and dry cracked skin (ecxema) in the winter, so that sounds like something well worth trying.


Jan, here's the website:

www.goatmilkstuff.com

Tell her "Dave M. from Houston" sent you. 
The family is a really neat farm-family. I did ALOT of comparing the Goat's Milk Soap makers and their is the least expensive per ounce and amount of actual milk per bar. We've really enjoyed their soaps....and the many scents.

-Dave


----------



## Valthenya

Castile is soap the way it was originally made its made with lye olive oil and coconut oil (and my special recipe i'm not gonna tell ya lol)

btw my daughter has excema thats why we started making our own


----------



## Grillmasterp

davemonkey said:


> www.goatmilkstuff.com
> 
> Tell her "Dave M. from Houston" sent you.


Dave-
Decided to give the goat's milk soap a try for my son w/ eczema.
We noticed an improvement w/ his skin within the 1st week.

Thanks,
GrillmasterP


----------



## davemonkey

Grillmasterp said:


> Dave-
> Decided to give the goat's milk soap a try for my son w/ eczema.
> We noticed an improvement w/ his skin within the 1st week.
> 
> Thanks,
> GrillmasterP


That's great news! It's the only soap we use now in my family.


----------



## vancat

Thanks! I just ordered some!!


----------



## maverickbr77

i have made that before we had goats for years (also made cheese which was delicious) There is a local that makes and sells it as well it really is great stuff.


----------



## melauriga

I know this thread is a little old, but cool tip Dave! I'll have to order some. I suffer from excema on my hands and playing in the fish tanks sometimes really aggravates it.


----------



## vancat

Try the Oatmeal Milk & Honey.... it's wonderful.


----------



## lilypotter2009

Goats milk soap also works great for Acne. It has great moisturizing and calming effect for the skin. Goat milk also contain tons of beneficial nutrients that can rejuvenate the skin. Goat milk soap greatly benefits our skin since it has the same pH level similar to that of our own skin. Goat milk is also gentle on skin for this reason. Another benefit that goat milk soap has is that it contains natural alpha hydroxy acid, which is a natural exfoliant element that removes dead skin cells from your skin. Hence, it indirectly is able to improve your acne condition.
Goat's milk also has high amounts of protein, fat, iron, vitamin C and vitamin D, vitamin B and Vitamin A. These beneficial nutrients will help replenish and pamper the skin gently. The vitamins it contains also means that goat milk has some anti-inflammatory properties that can help reduce acne redness. Besides its gentle calming effect, goat's milk is also used widely to brighten skin's complexion.


----------



## Valthenya

I make a soap with green tea that works great for acne too i've never found a skin type that it doesnt work on. Goats milk isnt the only alternative for most people and usually it is a pricier not to mention non-vegan and alot of times non humane way of helping excema


----------



## Valthenya

davemonkey said:


> Jan, here's the website:
> 
> www.goatmilkstuff.com
> 
> Tell her "Dave M. from Houston" sent you.
> The family is a really neat farm-family. I did ALOT of comparing the Goat's Milk Soap makers and their is the least expensive per ounce and amount of actual milk per bar. We've really enjoyed their soaps....and the many scents.
> 
> -Dave


btw there shouldnt be a milk per bar ratio because all soap is made from a liquid (IE milk, water etc) lye and oils of some sort


----------



## Indiana Gardener

My parents used to keep a few Oberhasli. They made butter, ice cream, cheese, and drank the milk. My mother has a goat's milk soap recipe book, but I don't ever recall her making any. The milk was very good and did not bother my allergies as cow's milk does.


David


----------



## lilypotter2009

Valthenya said:


> I make a soap with green tea that works great for acne too I've never found a skin type that it doesn't work on. Goats milk isn't the only alternative for most people and usually it is a pricier not to mention non-vegan and a lot of times non humane way of helping excema


Hey that's great. Is the soap home made. If so help me out with the preparation of the soap.


----------

